

Failure is not the goal - dnewcome
http://newcome.wordpress.com/2010/01/28/failure-is-not-the-goal/

======
patio11
Failure is just the industrial bi-product of a process designed to converge on
success.

Actually, that's a cute aphorism but I'm not sure I agree with it, because
that would make failure muda and suggest that you can eliminate it profitably.
Let's try that again.

Failure is a stage of a process designed to converge on success.

------
diN0bot
the wisdom lies in failing fast on the ideas that turn out to be little, and
staying committed to the ideas that turn out to be huge.

it's a mucky equation to solve, requiring smarts, luck and instinct. even
causality isn't completely clear.

------
pasbesoin
Perhaps: "Try often, but try thoroughly."

